# Question about adding boxes to a Warre Hive...



## greengecko (Dec 16, 2008)

Warré hive boxes are much smaller than other hive boxes. The standard internal dimensions are 300 mm x 300 mm x 210 mm (roughly 12 inches x 12 inches x 8¼ inches). 

Typically Warré hives are wintered in two hive boxes. To add additional hive boxes underneath (nadiring), the existing hive boxes are lifted either manually or with a hive lift.

Several examples of hive lifts can be seen at: http://warre.biobees.com/lift.htm


----------



## Milan-Slovakia (Sep 30, 2009)

See my blog

http://nasapravda.blogspot.com/2009/09/moj-zdvihak-na-ule.html

http://nasapravda.blogspot.com/2009/09/zrusenie-spodnych-boxov-warre.html


----------



## KeyBeeper (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for both replies. Milan, I had to use a web translator to read your text. That's a very nice set up you have. The country around you apiary is beautiful.


----------

